# Chicken of the woods?



## Scotsman (Jun 3, 2014)

I was walking around the property today with two of my sons and they spied this big fungus. They - there were two of them side by side - are about 16 inches across and peach colored. I know the pictures don't show alot of detail, but can anyone identify this? Do they look like chicken of the woods mushrooms?

Found at the top of a hardwood ridge next to a downed log. I cut one and it came out of an old stump hole. I left the other one, but will go back and get it if they are indeed, chicken of the woods.

NCHillbilly, what do you think?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 4, 2014)

That looks like_ Laetiporus cincinnatus_, one of the chicken of the woods/sulpher shelf group. They usually grow out of the ground at the base of trees instead of on the tree itself like the usual sulpher shelf does, and it has a white pore surface underneath instead of the bright yellow pore surface of the sulpher shelf. I like these better for eating than the sulpher shelf type, myself. The only thing is those particular ones look pretty old and faded out-they're usually more of a brighter orange to deep peach/pink color. Those may be past picking stage. I don't usually find those around here until early fall.


----------



## Scotsman (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, NCHillbilly. I cooked some up with a bit of olive oil, garlic, a few green onions, black pepper, some white wine. They turned pumpkin orange under the heat. I ate just a small piece and waited an hour or so, no problems, tasted pretty good, maybe a touch of 'old' earthy flavor....wood?

Then. . .I ate the rest!

Thanks.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 4, 2014)

The viewing for Scotsman is Thursday 4-8.....

Nice find sir!!!


----------



## Scotsman (Jun 4, 2014)

Killdee said:


> The viewing for Scotsman is Thursday 4-8.....
> 
> Nice find sir!!!



Hello, This is Scotsman's wife, the viewing is postponed 'cause he hasn't actually kicked off, yet. I will keep you posted.


----------



## GLS (Jun 5, 2014)

In lieu of flowers, please send remembrances to "I Wouldn't Eat That if I Were You  Foundation".


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 5, 2014)

Scotsman said:


> Thanks, NCHillbilly. I cooked some up with a bit of olive oil, garlic, a few green onions, black pepper, some white wine. They turned pumpkin orange under the heat. I ate just a small piece and waited an hour or so, no problems, tasted pretty good, maybe a touch of 'old' earthy flavor....wood?
> 
> Then. . .I ate the rest!
> 
> Thanks.



So you ate mushrooms from the woods that you did not positively ID?  Is that what I read?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> So you ate mushrooms from the woods that you did not positively ID?  Is that what I read?



Never a good idea. And the waiting for an hour isn't very good either-the major symptoms of amanatoxins may take several days to show up. Unfortunately, by that time, your liver and kidneys are irreparably toasted.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 5, 2014)

Killdee said:


> The viewing for Scotsman is Thursday 4-8.....
> 
> Nice find sir!!!





Scotsman said:


> Hello, This is Scotsman's wife, the viewing is postponed 'cause he hasn't actually kicked off, yet. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Scotsman (Jun 5, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> So you ate mushrooms from the woods that you did not positively ID?  Is that what I read?



I certainly appreciate your concern, but relying only on information I have gathered from this forum wouldn't be too wise. Would it?

Thanks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2014)

I assume that you researched it well before asking on here, hopefully-you already had it ID'd.


----------



## Scotsman (Jun 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I assume that you researched it well before asking on here, hopefully-you already had it ID'd.



Yessir! I don't post up much. But when I do, it is,hopefully, to the benefit of someone else. And although I occasionally pull a less-than-stellar stunt from time to time, I feel that most of my truly less-than-mindful escapades happened a few decades ago. . .my wife may say different. 

I  have three sons, two in college, and a beautiful, loving wife. . .blessed more than I deserve. . .and I wouldn't jeopardize any of that over a fungus. I was 100% certain before I posted here.

I do value the opinion and thoughts of a select few on this forum, but would not and could not place the burden, of a 'mis-identification,' based solely on a few blurry photos, on those few.  My sincerest thanks, NCHillbilly, Killdee, and those others that are truly 'heads of wheat' among the chaff.

Now, I need to go to the turkey hunting forum because while I was walking the woods, I bumped a monster long-beard gobbler off his roost and I need to know if he will come back sometime next year.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 30, 2014)

My "chickens" found growing on a dead fallen oak.


----------

